# LED tube timer contactor specs



## barb (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi,
I am trying to control some led tube light fixtures with Talento Smart c25 made by Grasslin . We are using 120 volt in USA.
The LED fixtures that we are trying to control have LED tubes that are ballast bypass and directly connected to 120 volt. In total we have 15 LED tubes in the circuit. 

Specification of the led tube is : Sylvania 75027, 17W T8 LED - 2100 Lumens - 48" - 5000K - Ballast Bypass

The manufacturer of the timer stated that due to inrush current of the LED tubes they have limitation on these timer. Here is the limitation they have in their specs for LEDs:
Load LED-lamps < 2 W Max. 30 W
Load LED-lamps 2-8 W Max. 100 W
Load LED-lamps > 8 W Max. 120 W

We contacted Sylvania to get more information regarding the inrush current generated by their LED tube. Their specs doesn’t specify the LED driver details so we had to contact the technical team. They got back to us and said for 120volt the inrush current generated by each LED bulb is about 7 amps.

The timer manufacturer told us in order to use the number of LED lamps stated above we have to use contactor to protect the timer.

Now I am trying to find a d-rail mounted contactor with a good manufacturer that can be used. But the world of contactors is very vast and very technical. I tried to learn more about contactors types but it gets very complicated and my technical knowledge doesn’t allow me to really understand what exactly is needed. There are a lot details in the specs of contactors like AC1, AC3… inrush power…short time withstand current…

For example LC1D12G7 made by Schneider will work? It has short time withstand current specified at 105 for 10 seconds. I know the inrush current of LEDs are in milliseconds… so I am not really sure if I am at the right path here or not?

the 15 led bulb regular current draw would be like 2.1 amp but the inrush current would be 105 amp…

Just wanted to make sure i am in the right path...


----------

